

Stealthy Banking Trojan Likely Created By The U.S. Government - chaosmachine
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/08/09/researchers-discover-gauss-a-stealthy-banking-trojan-likely-created-by-the-u-s-government/

======
mtgx
Is this why they need all those new cybersecurity laws and bigger budgets for
the cyber divisions? To "protect" US? Or to attack other countries they aren't
even in war with? Because the latter seems a lot more likely.

